
Hydrogen fuel cells give drones 'several hours' of flight time - lanyusea
http://www.engadget.com/2015/12/15/intelligent-energy-hydrogen-fuel-cell-drone-range-extender/
======
y04nn
This is probably BS, you need a strong enough tank to have liquid hydrogen, so
on a customer drone, I don't believe it can be feasible. I don't think
hydrogen fuel are very efficient too.

